# This Is SOOO cool!!!



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I put my CT pair into the spawning tank night b4 last and when I woke up this morning I checked in on them to find them trying to embrace!!! So I layed down to watch the spawn happen coz I'd never seen it before and after a few failed attemps in which the female ended up floating, trance like, upside down he finally managed to sqeeze some eggs out of her. I even saw them turn white (fertilise) in front of my eyes! 

After the second embrace the male missed an egg and I paniced when I saw the female swim after it and suck it up!!! Then came the amazing part to me....she proceeded to take it up to the nest (behind the males back as he was tending to the bubbles and eggs), took some air into her mouth and spat the egg into the nest!!! She kept doing it with subsiquent embraces too, at one point she had 4 eggs in her mouth and spat them into the nest! This is sooo awesome. I mean I've had spawns before but this is the first time I've seen it happen and for the female to actually be helping! Mad huh!

anyhoo just wanted to share my joy.

I tried to get a couple of pictures but I don't know if they're gonna be any good. Crappy camera and very little light doesn't make for great photography...

Ok that pic is the best one I got of them in an embrace...she's in there somewhere lol.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Good Luck with the spawn. I've had females that took care of the whole spawn after the male kept egging the eggs each time so I took him out and left her in.



RC


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thats amazing...

Wow


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I got up this morning to find he'd eaten ALL the eggs!!!  I've got no idea why he's done this. He's the father of my first spawn that are now 8 weeks old and he was an excellent dad the first time. I know they eat them if they aren't fertilised but he was taking care of them and had them all in one section of the nest perfectly for the past 24 hours. Maybe I'll give it another go in a few days and leave the female in there. She was making bubbles in her tank and the spawning tank during the spawn as well so perhaps she'd take better care than him. The main reason I spawned them (other than wanting a 100% CT spawn) was because he's been looking under the weather lately...kinda just floating at the surface of the tank, still eating but not moving much so I put my CT female next to him to see if he perked up and he did. Once I set up the spawning tank and put him in he was back to his old self. Maybe he just needed purpose to get back to his old personality but why he ate them is still baffling me. I always feed my pair and the dad when spawning, did last time as well so he wasn't starving or anything...there was an abundance of food for him to eat . Ah well..will just have to try again.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Awww....im sorry anasfire! Well, at least he's looking better? Ugh...well alright, good luck on the next spawn!


----------

